# Journal d'Appels - Problème de Synchronisation iCloud



## Pierrick.Drouet (12 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
J'ai un problème de synchronisation de mon journal d'appels entre mes 2 appareils. En effet, lorsque je supprime le journal d'Appels sur l'application Téléphone de mon iPhone (6S Plus, iOS 14.3), celui-ci ne se supprime pas de mon application FaceTime sur mon MacBook Pro (Retina 13 pouces début 2015, macOS 11.1). 
Avez-vous des conseils ou des démarches à effectuer pour régler ce problème ?
Merci par avance pour votre aide.
Cordialement,

Pierrick


----------

